# My story...



## Fireflynights (Aug 6, 2015)

So I come to this site as a married woman considering seperation/divorce vs. continuing in my marriage. If I stay in this marriage, it is basically a marriage on paper only it seems. We have been limping along for the last 5-6 years of our 15 year marriage (as of midnight tonight, our anniversary). We have 2 young children who will be effected by either decision I/we make. I hope with advice I get here and IRL I can come to the right decision for my family...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi! Sounds like you are in a tough place.

What I suggest is that you start a thread in the General Discussion forum. That's the most active forum and the one that fits your situation.

Until you are 100% sure of the direction you want to take, I think that working on the marriage and on yourself is the only reasonable thing to do.

There are two books that might help you: "Love Busters" and "His Needs, Her Needs".


----------

